# Catching Sand Fleas.



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have watched several tutorials on Youtube about catching sand fleas. I haven't spotted any at the beach while surf fishing.

Is there a certain time of the year or season?

Best time is high tide or low tide???


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

checkout these two threads:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/sand-flea-help-85138/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/illegal-catch-sand-fleas-86295/?highlight=sand+fleas


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> checkout these two threads:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/sand-flea-help-85138/
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/illegal-catch-sand-fleas-86295/?highlight=sand+fleas


Great articles but neither address my questions. Anyone caught any sand fleas today????


----------



## tn_dave (Jul 14, 2015)

I was down in July and had a real tough time during the day. They seem to be most active at night. Take a light and walk in the surf you can usually see dozens of them washing out in 1-3" of water and thats when they begin to burrow in. Just scoop em out with your hands or a colander or net. During daylight I really struggled to see them and when I did it was only one and you just have to be quick because the bury themselves fast.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

The Deep Water Horizon oil spill may have had an adverse impact. During the mid-90s you never had a problem finding them. They just need to rebuild.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

They are there in the surf line all year.
They do not hibernate or migrate or whatever.
They will be in groups, usually not where there is a lot of debris/shell particles.
More so in the "clean" sand areas of the break.
They can sense your walking along the break and if you look about 10 to 14 feet in front of you in the receeding water, you will see them scurry to the deeper water.
Drag your flear rake thru the area they left as there are always some that seem to think you wont find them.


----------

